# close to wall toilet



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm looking for a toilet which I can set 10 1/4" from the wall. Is it possible, or do I need one of those funky offset flanges and do a bit of carving in the concrete?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

No problem, they make toilets that will fit that. Let me know what brand toilet you need and I will look up the part number for you.:thumbsup:

Is that a rough number or finish wall number?

Mike


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike,

This one doesn't count :laughing:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Mike,
> 
> This one doesn't count :laughing:


Hey man, no joke. I had a young apprentice years ago that wanted me to show him how to rough in and install a urinal in his rec room. I told him he was nuts but you know......young guy wants to be cool kinda thing.

So I did, I went to his house and showed him how to rough it it etc, then install it.

Well, the guy was a party animal type of guy and he threw his first big party to Cristen the new rec room (man cave).

On Monday I asked him how the party was and how he liked his urinal. He bitched and moaned up a storm about all the urine all over the sides and splashing urine on the floor tiles and in the grout.

Hey, I warned him.:laughing:

That's all I have to say about that

Mike


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

10" and 12" is normal rough-ins.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

From the center of the hole to the tilebacker is 10 1/2", so I used the figure 10 1/4 to allow for some tile. If you know of a 10" toilet, that would be dandy.

No urinals for me, thank you. The women that use them are much too liberated for me.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

10" rough-in commodes are available at every supply house, around here you can buy one at HD.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks, guys. I found one in stock at Menards for $150, Mansfield. HD and Lowes don't stock them and they are $100 more.


----------

